# Other than water ....



## Sox (Sep 16, 2009)

What else is a rabbit allowed to drink other than boring old water!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 16, 2009)

If you have a rabbit that is not drinking enough water you can add a little apple juice to it to slightlyly flavor it and make it more appealing.
if a rabbit is having a medical issues or is dehydrated for some reason you can give infant electrolyte drink in the form of pedialyte
but if arabbit is drinking normally its best just to allow them to have plain water( not boring to animals )
if you live in an area in which the water is really hard or has a high calcium and mineral content you may feel better going with bottled water. in order to cut down the risk of kidney issues like stones, sludge etc


----------



## Sox (Sep 16, 2009)

Sox is drinking normally, I just would like to 'treat' her for a change. I think I will let hertry some bottled water as my office supplies them for free! Hey great idea about apple juice I think I will have to pull out my juicer machine!

Ta!


----------



## Nibbles_the_French_Lop (Sep 16, 2009)

Beware! The rabbit I had years ago got sick one time and was dehydrated. He wasn't really drinking much, so the vet said to give him watered down gatorade. We did, but he never went back from that. He absolutely refused to drink water. So beware. Unless you need to give your rabbit something besides water to hydrate him, it's probably best to stick with just water otherwise you might end up having to go to the grocery store for him all the time.


----------

